# deleted members list



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 22, 2021)

@Deleted member 10551 = @Nobody
@Deleted member 2933 = @SirGey

I will add the usernames of other deleted members here once there are more

also btw


Proex said:


> u can see their former usernames in their profile jfl.
> 
> Their accounts are deleted though. U cant follow, start chat, start conversation, and ignore them.


----------



## Hozay (Feb 22, 2021)

shut up fucking nigger


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 22, 2021)

god damn incel piece of shit 
leave them alone


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Feb 22, 2021)

I will rope


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 22, 2021)

imagine making a thread like this when all they wanna do is leave this site of dogshit posters like urself 

you’re a complete faggot, kill urself


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 22, 2021)

lmao sirgey 

actual bully victim, he got clowned so hard


----------



## tincelw (Feb 22, 2021)

snitch


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hozay said:


> shut up fucking nigger


sweet cerevel


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 22, 2021)

tincelw said:


> snitch


u can see their former usernames in their profile jfl.

Their accounts are deleted though. U cant follow, start chat, start conversation, and ignore them.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 22, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> imagine making a thread like this when all they wanna do is leave this site of dogshit posters like urself
> 
> you’re a complete faggot, kill urself





Proex said:


> u can see their former usernames in their profile jfl.
> 
> Their accounts are deleted though. U cant follow, start chat, start conversation, and ignore them.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 22, 2021)

you can just google their user id and some threads will pop up


----------



## Yliaster (Feb 22, 2021)

eva looks kawaii asf in your avi


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 22, 2021)

Doesn't this defeat the purpose of deleting your account?


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Feb 22, 2021)

u just fkn doxxed them, good job ret4rd fkn l0l


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 22, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> Doesn't this defeat the purpose of deleting your account?


their profiles are private too
they didn't want their usernames to be known most likely


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 22, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> Doesn't this defeat the purpose of deleting your account?


yeah tbh, weird when I pressed the profile of someone who deleted their account I was able to find their former username. U can even filter posts still even by their username.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 22, 2021)

@inceletto deleted i think?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 22, 2021)

reported


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 22, 2021)

w


Boneless Weirdo said:


> reported


why?

jfl u could see the names there last time its not my fault plus u could even search it, i didnt even discover it.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 22, 2021)

@Incelleto and @streege

just check old tags their new names can be found when clicked


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 22, 2021)

good thread bro time to expose those cucks


----------



## lutte (Feb 23, 2021)

Deleted member 6512 = conormcgregor


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Feb 23, 2021)

Based


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 23, 2021)

lutte said:


> Deleted member 6512 = conormcgregor


streege better hurry up and take his account back
days are going by and sooner or later he will end up altmaxxing


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 23, 2021)

I like how everyone has a ruler up their ass acting like OP just did something horrible
it's painfully obvious who the deleted account members are

OP is making a joke at how stupid this function is. get your head out of your ass


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 23, 2021)

Respond to my pm fag.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Feb 23, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> it's painfully obvious who the deleted account members are


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Feb 23, 2021)

*Tyrion is wierd *
*@Tyrion 

You can't search him but can still write on his profile*

*https://looksmax.org/members/tyrion.2012/
Think theres a bug with people who have vip deleting there accounts but idk



*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 23, 2021)

imagine spending money just to delete your account, jfl


----------



## lutte (Feb 23, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> streege better hurry up and take his account back
> days are going by and sooner or later he will end up altmaxxing


When he’s back it will be so obvious due to his writing style, even more obvious than wontstopnoodling


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Feb 23, 2021)

lutte said:


> When he’s back it will be so obvious due to his writing style, even more obvious than wontstopnoodling


*Hey don't give me a JFL Tyrion fucks up everything he fucked up his surgery and now he can't even delete his account right. It's sad honestly*


----------



## lutte (Feb 23, 2021)

Grimba said:


> *Hey don't give me a JFL Tyrion fucks up everything he fucked up his surgery and now he can't even delete his account right. It's sad honestly*


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 23, 2021)

@Deleted member 2486


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 23, 2021)

fucking retards getting angry at me. Simple as fuck to find it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 24, 2021)

lutte said:


> Deleted member 6512 = conormcgregor


Ah shit rip my man helped me out with my hair feelsbadman


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 24, 2021)

Proex said:


> @Deleted member 2486


Who’s that I can’t see it on phone


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 24, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Who’s that I can’t see it on phone


cocaincecowboy


----------



## MrGlutton (Feb 24, 2021)

the only weirdo on the site that's willing to do this


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 24, 2021)

@Deleted member 6512 i will miss you


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 25, 2021)

Deleted member 6856 = inceletto​


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 25, 2021)

Deleted member 3163 = Hashtagollu


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 25, 2021)

lutte said:


> Deleted member 6512 = conormcgregor


Why


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 25, 2021)

Deleted member 3323= bpdandectasy


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 26, 2021)

deleted member 6191 = Dukeys


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)

😝


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)

Similar threads​




Serious My IG Maxing plan - Should I remake my account?

Attorney
Feb 10, 2021
Success
Replies14Views391
Feb 15, 2021
Deleted member 8941


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)

[QUOTE="Ritalincel, post: 5176548, member: 442Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> imagine spending money just to delete your account, jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 26, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1009628


mirin my coomer crew?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 1, 2021)

@sithlord69 = @Deleted member 5583


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 1, 2021)

why all the "JFL" reacts?


----------



## lutte (Mar 2, 2021)

prettymuchfuxed = deleted member 678


----------



## Lars (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 2, 2021)

cemetery thread


----------



## lutte (Mar 2, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1017675


@FastBananaCEO thoughts?


----------



## GigaAscender (Mar 2, 2021)

greycel cucks be like


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> @FastBananaCEO thoughts?


Never heard of him


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 2, 2021)

You just made these ppl waste their money well done


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 2, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> You just made these ppl waste their money well done


bro look at the video I put at the 1st page


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 2, 2021)

Proex said:


> bro look at the video I put at the 1st page


Wtf what's the point in deleting your account then


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 2, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Wtf what's the point in deleting your account then


if u dont wanna be addicted anymore thats the point tbh.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 2, 2021)

Proex said:


> if u dont wanna be addicted anymore thats the point tbh.


Ohh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 3, 2021)

@Deleted member 2854 = @captainugly


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 5, 2021)

*Deleted member 10449 = Saturn97*​


----------



## lutte (Mar 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> @Deleted member 2854 = @captainugly


good riddance


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 5, 2021)

@Deleted member 6997 = toths thot​


----------



## lutte (Mar 5, 2021)

Face is everything said:


> @Deleted member 6997 = toths thot​


Wtf


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 5, 2021)

lutte said:


> Wtf


Good riddance


----------



## Lasko123 (Mar 6, 2021)

Original said:


> cemetery thread


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 6, 2021)

Lucidtobacco


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 8, 2021)

Deleted member 3177 = schizocel


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 10, 2021)

Deleted member 6538 = Thongmaster


----------



## lutte (Mar 10, 2021)

I thought @Tyrion would be deleted by now


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 10, 2021)

lutte said:


> I thought @Tyrion would be deleted by now


jfl he has no more vip


----------



## lutte (Mar 11, 2021)

Deleted member 3073 = 6ft5manlet​


----------



## lutte (Mar 12, 2021)

Deleted member 1751 = justbeconfidentsrs


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Mar 15, 2021)

Fuckmachine = Deleted member 6402
* @*Fuckmachine


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 15, 2021)

you should add yourself to the list ngl ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 15, 2021)

OP you're a fucking simp.

Remove the avvy and the sig. You're never getting these standard of bitches. You are blackpilled on this. Fix-up.

Looksmax. Find shit in life to do and then let Beckys come to you. You ain't getting a JB Stacey without the money and the shame to use that money on escorts

FIX-UP


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 15, 2021)

*Deleted member 5393= Yuyevon*


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 15, 2021)

Grimba said:


> Fuckmachine = Deleted member 6402
> * @*Fuckmachine


jfl he even replied to this thread


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 17, 2021)

@Deleted member 9380 = Greentea


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 17, 2021)

Face is everything said:


> @Deleted member 9380 = Greentea


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 17, 2021)

@DeletedMember2846 = @prettyboymaxing​
@DeletedMember2769 = @sgt iron​



why isn't this shit displaying accounts when i @???

Deleted member 1774 = Obesecel​
Deleted member 6856 = incelleto​
Deleted member 8064 = NordicIranian​
Deleted member 6475 = @austrianvirgin​
Deleted member 5393 = Yuyevon​
Deleted member 5891 = NewParasite (One of the nicest users here, his last message to me was about him coming to Russia, hope he's doing good).​
Deleted member 3795 = SlavCelibate​
Deleted member 773 = Lifeisgood72 (One of the few high IQ posters who knows androgens)​
Deleted member 8902 = LookMaxingGod73 (The 6'7 chad who left before giving me the contact, he lives 50km near my place and i though about doing a meetup but he left ).​


- Overall, it's sad that the most users i know left, some of which i've talked to. I personally wouldn't delete my account unless someone gets to dox me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 19, 2021)

Keep us updated.


----------



## AbuSAF (May 4, 2021)




----------



## lutte (May 4, 2021)

Deleted member 1089​Weissbier
​


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 4, 2021)

It's beyond over


----------



## AlexAP (May 4, 2021)

@Deleted member 5185 = MaherGOAT


----------



## lutte (May 5, 2021)

[UWSL]Deleted member 4310[/UWSL]​Swescension


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 6, 2021)

@Deleted member 10524 = Idfkbruh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 10524 = Idfkbruh


Over


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 6, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Really?


Yes, he's gone.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yes, he's gone.


When he did this ?


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 6, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> When he did this ?


I think it was in the last days, I saw him here last week.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I think it was in the last days, I saw him here last week.


Holy shit
Its so over for this forum


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 6, 2021)

add me too
what a dogshit site
retards
circlejerk forum
amnesia isn't chad he's normie to htn at MAX


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 10524 = Idfkbruh


Med slayer gone wtffffff


----------



## gamma (Jul 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 10524 = Idfkbruh


rip med bro


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Med slayer gone wtffffff


He pm’ed me. He ascended to 6.5 psl and is slaying now.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He pm’ed me. He ascended to 6.5 psl and is slaying now.


Became sicilian dellisola


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 10, 2021)

@Deleted member 1560 = Yoyome99


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 10, 2021)

Deleted member 685 = Gudru​Deleted member 1106 = Chesscel​Deleted member 5258 = Mentalcel666​Deleted member 3702 = Mathafack​Deleted member 9699 = thehealingfields​Deleted member 5927 = Native​Deleted member 7651 = Andrew91​Deleted member 10172 = Pubertymaxxingcel​Deleted member 4563 = IncelWithNoLuck​Deleted member 4019 = niceguy​Deleted member 7866 = Youngmaxing​Deleted member 5522 = Rightfulcel​Deleted member 7125 = Morgothos​


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 10, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 1560 = Yoyome99


I raped that bitch into suicide


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 10, 2021)

Im never going to delete jfl


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 10, 2021)

@Deleted member 6341 = Chineseguyslefort

@Deleted member 10367 = Jaimius


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 10, 2021)

roped


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 10, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 6341 = Chineseguyslefort
> 
> @Deleted member 10367 = Jaimius


I liked both of them


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 11, 2021)

@Deleted member 12344 = 31𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 11, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> lmao sirgey
> 
> actual bully victim, he got clowned so hard


This dude’s avatar: Footballs me. XD


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 11, 2021)

@Deleted member 4612 = personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 12344 = 31𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰


One of my best bro


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 11, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 4612 = personalityinkwell


Fucking ovef


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 13, 2021)

@Deleted member 11852 = Knight


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 11852 = Knight


He left so randomly


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He left so randomly


He ascended and is slaying now.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He ascended and is slaying now.


blacks can't be incel


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> he had likely kept his thoughts of leaving to himself


indeed


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> blacks can't be incel


 brutal


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 25, 2021)

@Deleted member 11748 = GigaChang


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 11748 = GigaChang


good riddance


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 25, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> good riddance


Cope for your sixth username.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Cope for your sixth username.


JoinedNov 3, 2020


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 25, 2021)

@Deleted member 11675 = Rothschild


----------



## vaninskybird (Jul 25, 2021)

cant believe pinkwell is gone


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 4, 2021)

@Deleted member 6908 = MakinItHappen

Never forget:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 4, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 6908 = MakinItHappen
> 
> Never forget:
> View attachment 1254619


LOL HE ACTUALLY DID IT


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> LOL HE ACTUALLY DID IT


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> LOL HE ACTUALLY DID IT


Forum descending every day that goes by


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 6, 2021)

@Deleted member 10913 = SayHeyHey


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 8, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> @Deleted member 1464


Is that goblin


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 13, 2021)

Deleted member 13928







looksmax.org




@devnfs5

@volcelfatcel @buckchadley31 @Preston @StrangerDanger thoughtlossus


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 13, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Deleted member 13928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rip fellow med


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> rip fellow med


He drowned in Spanish pussy


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 13, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> He drowned in Spanish pussy


Chadpreet.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 10913 = SayHeyHey


@goat2x your favorite turk is gone
Orospu my nigga


----------



## goat2x (Aug 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @goat2x your favorite turk is gone
> Orospu my nigga


ngl hope he vansihed from earth too


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 18, 2021)

@Deleted member 14312 = JustMewBrah


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 18, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> imagine making a thread like this when all they wanna do is leave this site of dogshit posters like urself
> 
> you’re a complete faggot, kill urself


looool

fuck it i'm making a full-on thread of deleted users now just to spite this nigga

fuck all the faggots that delete or ban their own accounts, low t


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 18, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 14312 = JustMewBrah



I'm starting to notice that every user who has had beef with @moonblunt has either deleted their account or faded into the background only to never be heard of again.

I wont name any names,but I can't be the only one who's noticing this


----------



## Spartacus1- (Aug 18, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> I'm starting to notice that every user who has had beef with @moonblunt has either deleted their account or faded into the background only to never be heard of again.
> 
> I wont name any names,but I can't be the only one who's noticing this


They are all in his discord server rotting jfl


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 28, 2021)

@Deleted member 13318 = looksmaxpro

JFL


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 31, 2021)

@Deleted member 14274 = trendouche56


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 4, 2021)

@Deleted member 13511 = Yellow_fever_cel


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 4, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 13511 = Yellow_fever_cel


Rip my alt


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 10, 2021)

@Deleted member 14455 = EvenOverBeyond


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 10, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 14455 = EvenOverBeyond


why did he do it...😢


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 10, 2021)

AlexAP when?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 10, 2021)

thinwhitedick when?


----------



## lutte (Sep 10, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 13511 = Yellow_fever_cel


had to get vaccinated to visit thailand RIP


----------



## lutte (Sep 10, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 14274 = trendouche56


good riddance fincuck


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 10, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> AlexAP when?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 10, 2021)

N1666 said:


> thinwhitedick when?


after you, lutte and that amnesia servant. so never, cause youre here forever


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 10, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> amnesia servant.


who?


----------



## lutte (Sep 10, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> after you, lutte and that amnesia servant. so never, cause youre here forever


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 14, 2021)

@Deleted member 2632 = Chadlite Rutherford (killed by Jews)


----------



## lutte (Sep 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 2632 = Chadlite Rutherford (killed by Jews)


wtfff


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 14, 2021)

@OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 15, 2021)

KJ deleted


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 15, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> KJ deleted
> View attachment 1318045


if u did delete u would be deleted member 6403 since ur the 6403rd person to join looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 15, 2021)

Proex said:


> if u did delete u would be deleted member 6403 since ur the 6403rd person to join looksmax


how do u find that out


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 15, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> how do u find that out


replied to u then pressed toggle bb code which shows the text not formatted

says ur user 6403


----------



## Ryan (Sep 15, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 2632 = Chadlite Rutherford (killed by Jews)


tag africancel


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 15, 2021)

Ryan said:


> tag africancel


@Deleted member 6273 = africancel


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 15, 2021)

AlexAP when


----------



## lutte (Sep 15, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin when


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 19, 2021)

@Deleted member 13094 = puyi


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## AlexAP (Sep 19, 2021)

@Deleted member 12270 = need-a-wide-jaw


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 25, 2021)

@Deleted member 14667 = rebs1999


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 26, 2021)

@Deleted member 10987 = Maesthetic


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 10987 = Maesthetic


RIP, another forum legend gone.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 26, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> RIP, another forum legend gone.


Everyone is leaving bro...


----------



## Warlow (Sep 27, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 14667 = rebs1999


who gives a fuck


----------



## Yliaster (Sep 27, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> @Deleted member 7044 = itisogre



smh...his avi always made me cage

he was funny


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 28, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> @Deleted member 1464


Jfl at Goblin receiving barely any reacts, even though he was a 2019 early 2020 legend jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 28, 2021)

Wtf nooo 


GripMaxxing said:


> @Deleted member 7044 = itisogre


----------



## goat2x (Oct 4, 2021)

*YOO @OHWELLMAXXING MAESTHETIC THE SUNNI COWLET DELETED HIS ACCOUNT*


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 4, 2021)

goat2x said:


> *YOO @OHWELLMAXXING MAESTHETIC THE SUNNI COWLET DELETED HIS ACCOUNT*


@cowlet thoughts?


----------



## goat2x (Oct 4, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @cowlet thoughts?











THE SHIA BULL THAT DEFEATED ISIS


IRAQI SHIA BULL ABU AZREAL WARDED OFF INCEL AUTISTIC ISIS APES AND DID A SERVICE FOR HIS COUNTRY AND RELIGON THE SAUDI BACKED RODENTS ARE SHAKING IN THEIR DRESSES RIGHT NOW




looksmax.org


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 4, 2021)

@Deleted member 13994 = tongue and cheek


----------



## Warlow (Oct 4, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Jfl at Goblin receiving barely any reacts, even though he was a 2019 early 2020 legend jfl


nigga still rotting on da cord, future admin


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 5, 2021)

@moonblunt


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 5, 2021)

@Deleted member 12688 = moonblunt


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 5, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 12688 = moonblunt


Its over @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @goat2x @gamma @kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## goat2x (Oct 5, 2021)

@Deleted member 14455 = Traumatisedogre


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 5, 2021)

goat2x said:


> @Deleted member 14455 = Traumatisedogre


Another 30k+ posts forum legend gone😭


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 5, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Another 30k+ posts forum legend gone😭


@TraumatisedOgre Thoughts?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 5, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @TraumatisedOgre Thoughts?


So sad he deleted his account😢...


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 6, 2021)

@Deleted member 9787 = N.I.E. (nurtureiseverything)


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 9787 = N.I.E. (nurtureiseverything)


damn


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 6, 2021)

Proex said:


> damn


The last based user is gone


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 6, 2021)

Deleted member 8919 said:


> Deleted member


----------



## lutte (Oct 6, 2021)

@Deleted member 442 = ritalincel


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

@Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢

@AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


Its over.
Dutchcels pay respects @larsanova69 @Syobevoli


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


Who?


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢


Will never forget this legendary thread








Netherlands going to win the EUROS


it's a free road to the semi final where we only have to beat a weak england or germany mark my words NL will win this @TraumatisedOgre @AlexAP




looksmax.org


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Who?


My alt


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> My alt


 Kys


----------



## lutte (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


Good riddance


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 9, 2021)

@Proex when


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

@Deleted member 11414

@AutisticR3tard


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Deleted member 11414
> 
> @AutisticR3tard


@WontStopNorwooding @cloUder explain your JFL reacts cunts


----------



## cloUder (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


>


I want to be mad at you but that avi makes it so hard to not love you 🥰


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Deleted member 11414
> 
> @AutisticR3tard


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Deleted member 11414
> 
> @AutisticR3tard


@xefo thoughts?


----------



## xefo (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @xefo thoughts?


Your account will be deleted in 7 days. You can cancel the deletion up until this point. Your content will not be removed.
I confirm that my account will be deleted and I will lose access to this site. I understand that my content will not be removed.

Delete account


saw this and went straight to delete my acc, even b4 you tagged me


----------



## cloUder (Oct 9, 2021)

@Deleted member 7224 = @Еd676

@Biiyo03 @WontStopNorwooding @N1666


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> @Deleted member 7224 = @Еd676
> 
> @Biiyo03 @WontStopNorwooding @N1666


Good riddance


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Deleted member 11414
> 
> @AutisticR3tard


Fuckkk I knew he was gonna delete because he hadn't posted since last week. Another good user gone


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Good riddance


true the guy couldn't even figure out how to delete his account  had to get mods to delete it for him smh


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

PingPong said:


> true the guy couldn't even figure out how to delete his account  had to get mods to delete it for him smh


Over for his IQ


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Fuckkk I knew he was gonna delete because he hadn't posted since last week. Another good user gone


Yeah he will be remembered for his high quality threads such as... and...


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Fuckkk I knew he was gonna delete because he hadn't posted since last week. Another good user gone


not a single soul is hurt by this


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

I want to delete my account but I have nothing else to do on my phone when I'm waiting for my next lesson or waiting for the bus and I need something to scroll through


----------



## cloUder (Oct 9, 2021)

@Deleted member 13787 = @clоUder 
good riddance


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> @Deleted member 13787 = @clоUder
> good riddance


wizard


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I want to delete my account but I have nothing else to do on my phone when I'm waiting for my next lesson or waiting for the bus and I need something to scroll through


never.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

What's with all the JFL reacts on my post I thought AutisticR3tard was well liked by everyone here


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> What's with all the JFL reacts on my post I thought AutisticR3tard was well liked by everyone here


Everyone called him a wannabe nigger


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 9, 2021)

Users who are viewing this thread​


Proex
We see you lurking nigga


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Everyone called him a wannabe nigger


Well he had started acting like a wigger lately


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Users who are viewing this thread​
> 
> 
> Proex
> We see you lurking nigga


Users who are viewing this thread
@Proex 
@Eva Cudmore


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Users who are viewing this thread​
> 
> 
> Proex
> We see you lurking nigga


He hopes people will be sad when he deletes his account


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> He hopes people will be sad when he deletes his account


 I will be 😢


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Users who are viewing this thread​
> 
> 
> Proex
> We see you lurking nigga


proex told me in discord that he was gonna ask for unban which is why he is online


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> proex told me in discord that he was gonna ask for unban which is why he is online


tell him to send me bussy pics on discord


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


Based, another D*tch  @lutte


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 10, 2021)

@Deleted member 13137 = BugManBill


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 11, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 13137 = BugManBill


Another chink taken from us 😢


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 16, 2021)

@Deleted member 7112 = BBC_EMPIRE_RULER

Nig bros its over

@AlexAP @gamma @Haven @cloUder @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @BalkanPig @Ed676


----------



## cloUder (Oct 16, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7112 = BBC_EMPIRE_RULER
> 
> Nig bros its over
> 
> @AlexAP @gamma @Haven @cloUder @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @BalkanPig @Ed676


good riddance
mrglutton when?
also, the turanid rule proven again, if you get bullied by @Haven you WILL delete your account soon


----------



## lutte (Oct 16, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7112 = BBC_EMPIRE_RULER
> 
> Nig bros its over
> 
> @AlexAP @gamma @Haven @cloUder @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @BalkanPig @Ed676


rip


----------



## datboijj (Oct 16, 2021)

i almost deleted myself but stopped it on day 3
never again


----------



## lutte (Oct 16, 2021)

datboijj said:


> i almost deleted myself but stopped it on day 3
> never again


dets good


----------



## gamma (Oct 16, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7112 = BBC_EMPIRE_RULER
> 
> Nig bros its over
> 
> @AlexAP @gamma @Haven @cloUder @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @BalkanPig @Ed676


Jfl good riddance 

He was a truecel permavirgin bragging about "BBC fucking white women"

The irony, coming from a black virgin

I bet he'll make an alt account larping as slayer


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Jfl good riddance
> 
> He was a truecel permavirgin bragging about "BBC fucking white women"
> 
> ...


he was some subhuman somali

it never began for him
spawned with nw3


----------



## lutte (Oct 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Jfl good riddance
> 
> He was a truecel permavirgin bragging about "BBC fucking white women"
> 
> ...





volcelfatcel said:


> he was some subhuman somali
> 
> it never began for him
> spawned with nw3


somalis are my white brothers


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 16, 2021)

lutte said:


> somalis are my white brothers


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 16, 2021)

lutte said:


> somalis are my white brothers


tanned caucasians


----------



## Haven (Oct 16, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7112 = BBC_EMPIRE_RULER
> 
> Nig bros its over
> 
> @AlexAP @gamma @Haven @cloUder @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @BalkanPig @Ed676


Turanid masterrace cucked that bicthboy


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 20, 2021)

@Deleted member 12669 = N1666

Bros, its over...

@Ed676 @cloUder @PingPong @Biiyo03 @Basedprincess @AlexAP @Haven


----------



## cloUder (Oct 20, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 12669 = N1666
> 
> Bros, its over...
> 
> @Ed676 @cloUder @PingPong @Biiyo03 @Basedprincess @AlexAP @Haven


i feel bad, his father was abusing him


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 20, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 12669 = N1666
> 
> Bros, its over...
> 
> @Ed676 @cloUder @PingPong @Biiyo03 @Basedprincess @AlexAP @Haven


PingPongs bedroom


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

damn that nigga catually roped? damn rip but he'll prolly be back


WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 12669 = N1666
> 
> Bros, its over...
> 
> @Ed676 @cloUder @PingPong @Biiyo03 @Basedprincess @AlexAP @Haven


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 20, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> damn that nigga catually roped? damn rip but he'll prolly be back


Wtf is your avi bro jfl


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

cloUder said:


> i feel bad, his father was abusing him


yeah tbh fuck him


----------



## cloUder (Oct 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Wtf is your avi bro jfl


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Wtf is your profile bro jfl


he reminds me of that nerd nigga i keep seeing on tik tok

also looks like this guy


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2021)

@Proex


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 20, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 12669 = N1666
> 
> Bros, its over...
> 
> @Ed676 @cloUder @PingPong @Biiyo03 @Basedprincess @AlexAP @Haven


Forum is dead unironically. Only people who post are kj and thompson


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 20, 2021)

Omg guys it’s over 😱

@Deleted member 9003 = looksmaxxer234

@Ed676 @WontStopNorwooding @Biiyo03


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Forum is dead unironically. Only people who post are kj and thompson





looksmaxxer234 said:


> Omg guys it’s over 😱
> 
> @Deleted member 9003 = looksmaxxer234
> 
> @Ed676 @WontStopNorwooding @Biiyo03


niggas wtf how

wait

@Deleted member 20001


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

nope didnt work


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

@Deleted Member 20001


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Omg guys it’s over 😱
> 
> @Deleted member 9003 = looksmaxxer234
> 
> @Ed676 @WontStopNorwooding @Biiyo03


Rip
Another forum legend gone


----------



## cloUder (Oct 20, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> @Deleted Member 20001


@Deleted Member 20001


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 20, 2021)

@deleteduser5493 = Ed676

Fuck this is last comment i can make. Good bye boyos .

@looksmaxxer234 @WontStopNorwooding @Biiyo03


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @deleteduser5493 = Ed676
> 
> Fuck this is last comment i can make. Good bye boyos .
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 @WontStopNorwooding @Biiyo03


id do it if i can tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @deleteduser5493 = Ed676
> 
> Fuck this is last comment i can make. Good bye boyos .
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 @WontStopNorwooding @Biiyo03


@looksmaxxer234 you laugh you cry you cant decide probably high estrogen from test


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 26, 2021)

@Deleted member 11053 = Monk 

@AlexAP


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Oct 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 11053 = Monk
> 
> @AlexAP


@kjsbdfiusdf monk deleted his account


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 26, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> @kjsbdfiusdf monk deleted his account


my boy....my boy, my boy's gone, lost another one to the streets....


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 31, 2021)

@Deleted member 7224 = Ed676

@Z3n @Thompsonz @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @Baldingman1998


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7224 = Ed676
> 
> @Z3n @Thompsonz @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @Baldingman1998


As @Gargantuan would say... Funny and Iconic user


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7224 = Ed676
> 
> @Z3n @Thompsonz @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @Baldingman1998


forum is officially dead


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 31, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> forum is officially dead


Lets delete our accounts


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Lets delete our accounts


i have convo wit oldvirgin only reason i visit this site


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7224 = Ed676
> 
> @Z3n @Thompsonz @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @Baldingman1998


----------



## datboijj (Oct 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7224 = Ed676
> 
> @Z3n @Thompsonz @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @Baldingman1998



meanwhile @Haven Is waiting to be laid to rest


----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> As @Gargantuan would say... Funny and Iconic user


I even ended up pinning a thread of his


----------



## Haven (Nov 3, 2021)

datboijj said:


> meanwhile @Haven Is waiting to be laid to rest


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 3, 2021)

@Deleted member 7901 = ItsNotADream

Another Jew gone


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 4, 2021)

@Deleted member 13197 = Toska


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 9, 2021)

Legit just realized Ed yeeted his account


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 15, 2021)

@Deleted member 10615 = @wanttobeattractive


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 13197 = Toska


Toska deleted?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

@Deleted member 39 = Curious0

@AlexAP


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 22, 2021)

@Deleted member 9090 = fag112


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 22, 2021)

@Deleted member 5385 = PSL maniac


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 5, 2021)

@Deleted member 3612 = SigmaDONkek


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 5, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 7224 = Ed676
> 
> @Z3n @Thompsonz @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP @Baldingman1998


Rip black bozo


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 5, 2021)

@Deleted member 15943 = won't stop mogging

@AlexAP @cloUder @n0rthface 


Whos alt was he anyway?


----------



## cloUder (Dec 5, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 15943 = won't stop mogging
> 
> @AlexAP @cloUder @n0rthface
> 
> ...


yellow fevercel


----------



## cloUder (Dec 5, 2021)

them said:


> RIP my nigga @GripMaxxing u will be missed
> View attachment 1427069


he didnt delete his acc


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 5, 2021)

@Deleted member 2968 = BalkanPig

@AlexAP @TsarTsar444


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 9, 2021)

@Deleted member 14543 = Digital Hitler


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 11, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 14543 = Digital Hitler


a sad day for us manlets


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> @Deleted member 10551 = @Nobody
> @Deleted member 2933 = @SirGey
> 
> I will add the usernames of other deleted members here once there are more
> ...


what an irony


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Dec 11, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> @Deleted member 14543 = Digital Hitler


@Thompsonz @OldVirgin told you


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 12, 2021)

@Deleted member 6785 = @celmane


----------



## Slasher (Dec 12, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Deleted member 6785 = @celmane


@AcneScars Kiss?
If No Kiss.
BEAT YOU.
THIS IS YOU:




@Sny Did You Know @AcneScars Is Indian Just Like You?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 12, 2021)

@Deleted member 3480 = larsanova69


It's over.
@AlexAP @Preston


----------



## datboijj (Dec 12, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 3480 = larsanova69
> 
> 
> It's over.
> @AlexAP @Preston


----------



## datboijj (Dec 12, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 3480 = larsanova69
> 
> 
> It's over.
> @AlexAP @Preston







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 12, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 3480 = larsanova69
> 
> 
> It's over.
> @AlexAP @Preston


I will meet him on omegle one day and we will laugh again🙏❤️💯


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 12, 2021)

@Deleted member 6380 = @Toodlydood


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 14, 2021)

@Deleted member 756 = @LondonVillie


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


damn I miss that nigga


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 14, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @Deleted member 756 = @LondonVillie


Wtf @lutte @gamma @cloUder @n0rthface


----------



## gamma (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Wtf @lutte @gamma @cloUder @n0rthface


Iconic user, will be missed


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 14, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @Deleted member 756 = @LondonVillie


@AlexAP love react ??? You cunt


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 14, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @AlexAP love react ??? You cunt


He was stalking me, even in DM.








LondonVillie is stalking me


Look at this shit I'm not Jewish, yet he keeps asking me that. Brutal.




looksmax.org


----------



## datboijj (Dec 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> Iconic user, will be missed


London will definitely come back
We have unfinished business
The london bridge still has some time before coming down @FastBananaCEO


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 14, 2021)

hi


----------



## lutte (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 14, 2021)

datboijj said:


> London will definitely come back
> We have unfinished business
> The london bridge still has some time before coming down @FastBananaCEO


?


----------



## datboijj (Dec 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He told me you pissed all over your boss' office then resigned is that true


No i worked at a retail store that got super busy in the summer
I have very bad anxiety
So when i had to pee i just pissed on boxed appliances in the isles 
Instead of walking past hundreds of people to use the restroom
But im a different man now


----------



## datboijj (Dec 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> He told me you pissed all over your boss' office then resigned is that true


London is a good guy he just hates that i wont give up i really like him tho
@gamma @AlexAP @looksmaxxer234 @Tony @FastBananaCEO


----------



## lutte (Dec 14, 2021)

datboijj said:


> .


fucking jews did this to us with vaxxes


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2021)

datboijj said:


> London is a good guy he just hates that i wont give up i really like him tho
> @gamma @AlexAP @looksmaxxer234 @Tony @FastBananaCEO


where u kept the boxes after piss? @cloUder @lutte


----------



## datboijj (Dec 14, 2021)

Tony said:


> where u kept the boxes after piss? @cloUder @lutte


Lol they were stock boxes
That were meant to be used later and i pissed on them and just left it like that
Lmaooooooo
I still didnt even get fired
One day i just came in
One of my co workers said the boss wants to see you
Then i went to her, and she talked about how she found my hiding spot
Then she said " have you ever peed on the appliances in the isle"
Then i just explained how autistic i am
Then she said to go home and we will update you in the next 3 days.
I just left and didn't answer their calls
They also gave me like 3 extra weeks pay
That i would have got if i kept working
They felt bad for me
I want to go back to apolagize but waaay to high inhib


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 14, 2021)

*I will be on this list soon. 
I need to leave this forum and commence my life.
Leaving this shithole echochamber is the final blackpill. 
I've come full circle and realized that socialmaxxing, NTmaxxing and statusmaxxing, collectively mean as much as looks.
Just look at all the obese ugly singers/rappers/talk show hosts/actors/lawyers/bankers etc...
You can live an entertaining life if you are sub8 psl and even if you arent sub6 sl you can get plastic surgery to become 6psl. *


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 14, 2021)

@Deleted member 1476 = JM10 

@PingPong @FastBananaCEO @gigi @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP 

Holy fuck everyone is leaving


----------



## Deleted member 15899 (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 1476 = JM10
> 
> @PingPong @FastBananaCEO @gigi @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP
> 
> Holy fuck everyone is leaving


NOOOOOO


----------



## gamma (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 1476 = JM10
> 
> @PingPong @FastBananaCEO @gigi @looksmaxxer234 @AlexAP
> 
> Holy fuck everyone is leaving


@Sergeant you're a retard, this forum will fall soon


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> @Sergeant you're a retard, this forum will fall soon


True
@Sergeant and me will delete our accounts on NYE


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 1476 = JM10


iconic user, will be missed. Nigga hasn’t lost weight since he joined but hope he ascends.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 14, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> iconic user, will be missed. Nigga hasn’t lost weight since he joined but hope he ascends.


Guess he wasn't here to looksmax...


----------



## mogstar (Dec 14, 2021)

@looksmaxxer234 @FastBananaCEO account deletion would be good to the forum 👍


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> @looksmaxxer234 @FastBananaCEO account deletion would be good to the forum 👍


What about you kind sir?
Are you deleting?


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> What about you kind sir?
> Are you deleting?


you delete faggot i tot we were friends


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 14, 2021)

Jack Dawson said:


> you delete faggot i tot we were friends


What's the problem?


----------



## datboijj (Dec 14, 2021)

gigi said:


> @looksmaxxer234 @FastBananaCEO account deletion would be good to the forum 👍


----------



## mogstar (Dec 14, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> What about you kind sir?
> Are you deleting?


No. Because I’m a really useful user.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 17, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Deleted member 6217 = Latebloomer10 😢
> 
> @AlexAP @volcelfatcel @gamma @Preston


damn wtf why did he leave


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 17, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> damn wtf why did he leave


*HOW?!*

Welcome back anyway ❤️!


----------

